# Big Disney World Discount coming out TODAY at 5PM EST



## jdetar (Nov 6, 2008)

From the Disney forums:

"Book your trip beginning at 5 pm EST on Thursday, November 6, 2008. How big is this discount? It's the biggest discount run by Disney Parks since 2001!

For every 4 nights - you get 3 nights free!
For every 4 days of tickets - you get 3 days free!
If you book your trip between January 4th and March 29th, you also receive a $200 Disney Gift Card to spend!

*****Book between November 6th and December 20th!*****
Travel between January 4th and June 27th!
Travel between January 4th and March 29th to include the Disney Gift Card.
Travel between March 29th and June 27th to include the discount, but not the Disney Gift Card. "

The 7 day pass isn't a big discount, but that seems like a good deal on the hotels, and a $200 gift card for those dates is another great addition.

I haven't ever stayed at a Disney resort as they are so expensive. But maybe this is a good opportunity to do it for once. My question is, is it worth it? With timeshare rental deals, preview packages, interval getaways, etc there are a lot of options to stay in Orlando cheap, so for those of you that have stayed at Disney, what do you think? I'm really thinking about pulling the trigger on this deal but would love to hear from this audience about their thoughts on this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2008)

You can exchange into Disney and experience it without paying the high price.  We had four units in September, and our daughter even had a 2 bedroom, at Boardwalk Villas.  All with exchanges and bonus weeks with Interval International.


----------



## rsackett (Nov 6, 2008)

Disney theme park bookings down:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081106/media_nm/us_disney


----------



## littlestar (Nov 6, 2008)

Mary on Mousesavers.com breaks it down quite nicely. If you're wanting to do a package, it's not bad. Here's a breakdown from Mousesavers:


"Free Nights Package Offer for January-June 2009

Disney is offering a fantastic "free nights" vacation package offer. This is probably the best offer I've seen since 2003. It is valid for stays January 4 through June 27, 2009 (with April 5-18 blacked out).

Here are the details:

    *

      Buy a 4-night/4 day vacation package, get a 7-night/7-day package. That's 3 FREE hotel nights and 3 extra days on your theme park admission tickets!
    * Travel between January 4 and March 29 and you will also get a $200 Disney Gift Card, redeemable for dining, souvenirs and more at Walt Disney World! (Travel after March 29 does not include the Gift Card.)

So how much will this save you? Here are three examples (amounts approximate):

    *

      Family of 4 (2 Adults, 1 Junior age 10-17, 1 Child age 3-9), staying at a Value resort, Standard room, January 8-15 (7 nights): $276.75 savings on hotel room + $38.33 savings on tickets + $200 gift card = $515.08 total savings.
    *

      Family of 4 (2 Adults, 1 Junior age 10-17, 1 Child age 3-9), staying at a Moderate resort, Standard room, January 8-15 (7 nights): $502.88 savings on hotel room + $38.33 savings on tickets + $200 gift card = $741.21 total savings.
    *

      Family of 4 (2 Adults, 1 Junior age 10-17, 1 Child age 3-9), staying at Beach Club resort, Water View room, January 8-15 (7 nights): $1383.75 savings on hotel room + $38.33 savings on tickets + $200 gift card = $1622.08 total savings.

As you can see, the primary savings are on the hotel room portion, so the higher category hotels offer the most total savings. The hotel discount works out to 43% off the room rate when you book 4 nights and get 7 for the same price.

To calculate your approximate savings on a 7-night package:

    * Multiply the room rate times 3 (savings of 3 nights' room rate).
    * Add $9 per person (approx ticket savings for the 3 extra days).
    * Add the $200 gift card if you will be traveling by 3/29.
    * The total is your savings.

You must buy a package that includes at least 4 nights' accommodations at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel plus minimum 4-day Magic Your Way Base Tickets to qualify for the FREE nights and the extra days on your tickets.

You can stay longer than 7 nights (up to 10 nights) with this package, but there is a maximum of 3 free nights and 3 extra days per ticket, per stay. You can stay less than 7 nights, but you still must purchase 4 nights, so you'll end up with less than 3 free nights/extra days: stay 5 nights, get 1 free; stay 6 nights, get 3 free. Obviously a 7-night stay is the best deal! "


----------



## rsnash (Nov 7, 2008)

littlestar said:


> You can stay less than 7 nights, but you still must purchase 4 nights, so you'll end up with less than 3 free nights/extra days: stay 5 nights, get 1 free; stay 6 nights, get 3 free. Obviously a 7-night stay is the best deal! "



I think you, or Mary, meant to say "stay 6 nights, get 2 free".


----------



## joestein (Nov 7, 2008)

Is this really such a great sale?  

This works out to a 43% discount on the room rate.  Don't they offer discounted rates throughout the year for their rooms?  Is the 43% discount so great?

I do understand the $200 gift card doesn't hurt.

I am going on May 2 - 9 and have exchanged into a 1 bdr OKW, which beats this deal for me.

Joe


AS PER MY DAUGHTER'S REQUEST:


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2008)

rsnash said:


> I think you, or Mary, meant to say "stay 6 nights, get 2 free".



Yeah, I bet you're right. She's still got it showing as 6 nights, get 3 free. (i.e. - she corrected it - it's now showing stay 6 nights, get 2 free). 

Here's the link. Just scroll down to the free nights package offer for all the info on the deal from her site:

http://www.mousesavers.com/packages.html#fairytale


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2008)

joestein said:


> Is this really such a great sale?
> 
> This works out to a 43% discount on the room rate.  Don't they offer discounted rates throughout the year for their rooms?  Is the 43% discount so great?
> 
> ...



This deal is definitely aimed at package people, not people like us on tugg that exchange timeshare weeks. 

I have friends that won't stay in a condo/timeshare. They want a hotel with maid service or an all inclusive type vacation.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 7, 2008)

40+% for Peak Season (between President's Week and Easter) offered to the casual, infrequent guest, is a good deal, and not common.  Distress inventory made available to Annual Passholders, maybe.  Not the general public.


----------



## joestein (Nov 8, 2008)

bnoble said:


> 40+% for Peak Season (between President's Week and Easter) offered to the casual, infrequent guest, is a good deal, and not common.  Distress inventory made available to Annual Passholders, maybe.  Not the general public.



I didn;t think that was peak season.  The week of Easter yes, but the whole period between?

Joe


----------



## littlestar (Nov 8, 2008)

joestein said:


> I didn;t think that was peak season.  The week of Easter yes, but the whole period between?
> 
> Joe



Yep. In a normal economy, Disney rarely would discount that time of the year. College spring breaks and people wanting to escape winter up north make it a very busy time usually.


----------



## jdetar (Nov 8, 2008)

After some further research, I agreed it's not worthwhile for tug'ers. It's a good deal for some others though I'm sure.

I ended up booking a getaway at my home resort (Marriott Cypress Harbour) for $488.25 after taxes in March. Disney resorts are just too expensive! And as rickandcindy stated, if you really want into a Disney resort, then exchange in.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 8, 2008)

jdetar said:


> After some further research, I agreed it's not worthwhile for tug'ers. It's a good deal for some others though I'm sure.
> 
> I ended up booking a getaway at my home resort (Marriott Cypress Harbour) for $488.25 after taxes in March. Disney resorts are just too expensive! And as rickandcindy stated, if you really want into a Disney resort, then exchange in.



We, too, just booked a Getaway week at Cypress Harbour for March. I adore Cypress Harbour and for $488 you can't beat that price.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 8, 2008)

> The week of Easter yes, but the whole period between?


Yes.  To clarify: "Peak Season" is nomenclature from the Disney resort pricing scheme.  There are five seasons, priced from low to high: Value, Regular, Summer, Peak, and Holiday.  Peak is typically the period from President's weekend through Easter.  Only Christams and New Years are more expensive.


----------

